# 136GB statt 160GB - Samsung SP1614N



## Teuti (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe mir letztens eine Samsung SP1614N mit 8MB Cache geholt (160GB). Auf der MSI-Seite zum Board (MS 6380 Pro2-RU) steht, daß das Board nur 136GB unterstützt. Da aber bei einem neuerem Bios-Update steht, daß der Promise Controller Platten bis 160GB unterstützt, dachte ich mir, daß die Platte dann sicherlich auch am IDE laufen wird.
Nach einigem Hin und Her, hatte ich die Platte dann mal als Slave angeschlossen und mit meiner alten als Master gebootet. Unter WinXP SP1 konnte ich die neue Platte dann formatieren und partitionieren. Hat alles prima funktioniert.
Nach einem Systemneustartet und ändern der neuen Platte auf Master, habe ich von der XP-CD gebootet. Bei der Partitionsauswahl konnte ich sehen, daß XP die Platte nur als 132GB-Festplatte anzeigt, jedoch stand bei der konkreten Auswahl der Partition, daß die Festplatte 152GB hat (kommt ja mit den 160Gb sehr gut hin). Da ich aber ganz normal installieren konnte, dachte ich mir nichts dabei.
Es lief dann auch eigentlich alles ganz gut, bis ich Datenverlust hatte... Na ja, muß ich die Homepage weiterprogrammieren.
Kurz: Ich habe das Gefühl, daß, wenn ich die Platte alleine als Master anschließe, alles nicht so läuft, wie ich es möchte. Liegt es nun also an der 136GB-Grenze oder wurde die von einem Bios-Update aufgehoben oder was könnte es sonst noch sein?

Werde wohl nächste Woche die Platte gegen die 120er von Samsung umtauschen. Dann habe ich zwar 40GB weniger, aber dafür keine Probs mehr.

Gruß
Teutates


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. Februar 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter.

MfG


----------



## Teuti (8. Februar 2004)

Mein Bios erkennt die Platte ja mit 160GB. Die Werte mit den Köpfen und Zylindern steht zwar nicht da, aber am Anfang steht was mit "160GB".

Mein Problem ist halt, daß bei der XP installation nur 130GB (ca.) stehen und ich später mit Partition Magic noch 20GB verteilen kann. Ich will halt nicht schon wieder Datenverlust haben 

GRuß
TEutates


----------



## kasper (8. Februar 2004)

Hast du nun die 48-BIT-LBA-Unterstützung unter Win XP aktiviert, oder nicht?


----------



## Teuti (8. Februar 2004)

Hat sich alles erledigt.

Nach ein paar Recherchen habe ich das mit den 48Bit nun auch rausbekommen und gelesen, daß es mit derm SP1 von XP erledigt sein soll.
Dann integrierte ich das SP1 in meine CD von XP und installierte nochmal. Dort erkannte XP dann auch gelich, daß ich eine 152GB große Platte habe und ich konnte in Ruhe partitionieren.

Bisher habe ich auch noch keine FEhler gefunden. SCheint alles super zu laufen =))


----------

